# bearded dragon enclosures



## xJACKx (May 18, 2011)

i am trying to set up a bearded dragon enclosure and was just wondering what yours looks like? so post some pics


----------



## GeneticProject (May 18, 2011)

One of mine. Built in old English oak and Tasmanian oak. Slate background and shelf in the middle with 2 heat/UVA lights and 3 fluros, 1 being a UVA/UVB also. It has a glass fish tank built into the bottom left hand corner for a egg laying area, or for easy conversion to a water tank for water monitors. It has 2 fibreglassed pot plants for installation on live plants. Each pot has a water valve on the bottom for easy watering and drainage. Also has a heat cord underneath all the substrate for warmth during those cold winter nights.

Cheers Barf


----------



## xJACKx (May 18, 2011)

^^very nice any idea how much it cost you?


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 18, 2011)

Barf whats that yellow thing hanging in the tank?


----------



## GeneticProject (May 18, 2011)

mad4400 said:


> Barf whats that yellow thing hanging in the tank?


 
A hammock, was just a novel idea to begin with but has proved useful as i find it produces some shade that they use regulary. And more often than not they usually rest on it.

Cheers Barf


----------



## xJACKx (May 19, 2011)

more pics yes?


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 20, 2011)

Awesome setup Izzy!
Heres a pic of mine...


I've moved a few things around since this pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Jesswilliams! How big is your enclosure?


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 20, 2011)

Mine is about 3ft wide and just over 2ft deep!


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 20, 2011)

oh awesome! is that big enough for 2? I've got a 90cmx45cm(deep)x60cm(high) and i've only got one...reckon it would be big enough for 2?


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 20, 2011)

Haha maybe, but it can be difficult housing beardies together, depends on their temperament really. I'm lucky Monte is such an old man he doesn't mind being bossed around by Gomez! (Gomez is actually female) but I did have problems with a clutch mate of Gomez's who used to attack her and had to be rehomed. Gomez was a very sick little beardie with MBD so bother her and Monte don't exactly run around a lot. Hehe


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 20, 2011)

hehe yeah just wondering!


----------



## Knickers19 (May 20, 2011)

Izzy....  just wondering where did u get ur background from...? lol


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 20, 2011)

I made it myself  Let me know if you want instructions


----------



## Knickers19 (May 20, 2011)

IzzyBeardieLover said:


> I made it myself  Let me know if you want instructions


 
yeah that would be great...  it looks awesome and i am getting the same enclosure


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 20, 2011)

Oh really? Its a really good enclosure! Its got awesome ventelation and the glass slide really easily! Also the light spot is really useful! 

The first thing i did was make a frame out of thing plywood. Then i screwed it in so if nesecary it is removable. Then i put flat sheets of polystyrene on (using sylicon to stick them onto the plywood). Next i put the basic fetures on (the large ledges) and carved them to look nice with a knife. Then i added some final 'rocks'. The rocks and ledges were made out of strong polystyrene and glued on using sylicon. The large ledges have extra support of metal frames (you can't see these from the outside). Then i mixed plaster of paris, cement colour and sand and painted it! I was really pleased with the texture and it was way easier then it sounds! It was so cheap all up costing only around $50 much cheaper than i store bought one! I'd love to see some photos when your done! 

Sorry bout horrible spelling mistakes...


----------



## Knickers19 (May 20, 2011)

IzzyBeardieLover said:


> Oh really? Its a really good enclosure! Its got awesome ventelation and the glass slide really easily! Also the light spot is really useful!
> 
> The first thing i did was make a frame out of thing plywood. Then i screwed it in so if nesecary it is removable. Then i put flat sheets of polystyrene on (using sylicon to stick them onto the plywood). Next i put the basic fetures on (the large ledges) and carved them to look nice with a knife. Then i added some final 'rocks'. The rocks and ledges were made out of strong polystyrene and glued on using sylicon. The large ledges have extra support of metal frames (you can't see these from the outside). Then i mixed plaster of paris, cement colour and sand and painted it! I was really pleased with the texture and it was way easier then it sounds! It was so cheap all up costing only around $50 much cheaper than i store bought one! I'd love to see some photos when your done!
> 
> Sorry bout horrible spelling mistakes...


 
thanku so much...  and yeah once i am done i will post some pics and let u know  i think it looks awesome 

Thanks again


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 20, 2011)

Any time!!! Hope they made sense...


----------



## James..94 (May 21, 2011)

one of mine... has changed a lot since then but you get the idea.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

Hehe James94 i love your signature thing about herps being an obsession  nice tank!


----------



## lmaowner (May 21, 2011)

good set ups so far. this is my custom made enclosure 120x65cm and about 70cm high. Its made from two desks, one ontop of the other, sliding glass doors.





just click on image to see full size


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

Thats a really smart idea using 2 desks!!! I love the log hollow  Looks great!


----------



## lmaowner (May 21, 2011)

thanks, me and dad went to a auction and they happend to be the size i wanted.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

Thats great! Its a huge enclosure! How many BD's are in there?


----------



## lmaowner (May 21, 2011)

only the 1, would love 2+ but then i'd need a license


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

i've already got a licence  your lucky that you can get 1 without a licence! we have to have a licence for any number


----------



## PeppersGirl (May 21, 2011)

Here's my boy's 'house' (yeah I know it's a little different...) It suits his royal lazyness


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

bahahah that is gorgeous  my beardie Fred is so so spoilt


----------



## PeppersGirl (May 21, 2011)

IzzyBeardieLover said:


> bahahah that is gorgeous  my beardie Fred is so so spoilt



He is indeed, that's a great house you've made for him, especially the back wall!
And thanks


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

Thankyou  took a lot of planning but it was worth it! he loves his house


----------



## hypochondroac (May 21, 2011)

PeppersGirl said:


> Here's my boy's 'house' (yeah I know it's a little different...) It suits his royal lazyness



Um is that a tiny couch? Awesome.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

ahhahahahahahah that cracked me up  a tiny couch ehheheheheheh all you need is a TV


----------



## Defective (May 21, 2011)

i'm jealous...i need a mini yoda outfit for my boy


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

I need a harness  i just want Fred to get big!!!


----------



## lmaowner (May 21, 2011)

haha different in a good way. love it


----------



## PeppersGirl (May 21, 2011)

Hehe thanks! Yes that is a beardie-sized couch :lol: Easy to make!


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

i would go for a couch but my tank is more dessert themed...unless there is such thing as a dessert couch hehe


----------



## PeppersGirl (May 21, 2011)

IzzyBeardieLover said:


> i would go for a couch but my tank is more dessert themed...unless there is such thing as a dessert couch hehe


 
Now that would look really odd!!


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

heheehhehe yes that would be  but fred is happy with his cactuses and ledges to lounge on  i doubt they're comfy as a couch but he doesn't know any different heheheh


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 23, 2011)

just finished this one today...


----------



## lmaowner (May 23, 2011)

.......... :O


----------



## cadwallader (May 23, 2011)

Plain nut i think you need to try again your tank is tooo good for this thread lol


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 23, 2011)

^^^ exactly what i was thinking when i saw that enclosure.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 24, 2011)

makes my enclosure look like a pile of dirt hehe


----------



## PeppersGirl (May 24, 2011)

I reckon they all look like dirt... and rocks, but isn't that the basic point??

Definately awesome though


----------



## 302hsv (May 24, 2011)

man that stein enclosure looks absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## Defective (May 24, 2011)

puts mine to shame


----------



## 302hsv (May 25, 2011)

. . . . . . . . . and mine (sigh)


----------



## xJACKx (May 29, 2011)

IzzyBeardieLover where did you get your tank,
also guys all your tanks are amazingn keep it up


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 31, 2011)

Thanks guys I might bring that one to the Gold Coast Reptile Expo.


----------



## Dragons_Lair (Jun 5, 2011)

Heres one of mine, another home made jobbie.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 5, 2011)

that looks really great Dragons_Lair.


----------



## Dragons_Lair (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks sarah. Looks a little bare but after all it is a desert theme. Plus they usually spend more time on the lounge room floor than in the tank. Shame they're aren't a greater variety of appropriate backgrounds available. Can't even find anything overseas. You would think with the growing popularity of reptiles as pets that somebody in the printing trade would jump on this opportunity...


----------



## Sarah (Jun 5, 2011)

i have noticed that they seem to want to always come out our two beardies which we have only had a week, they are so social . Its a shame you cant find better backings , there was a reptile store here in Melbourne that was selling a flat latex backing 2ft wide for only 20 a foot alas when i went back to get some it was all sold out but that would have been perfect to silicone into the back wall.


----------



## splat868 (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is my newly made setup.


----------



## matt1084 (Jun 5, 2011)

here is my beardie pad, 2 girls 2 boys and a very happy tank, 
They have been living together for 2years now and not a single issue.


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 6, 2011)

matt and splatt both very nice enclosures,

splatt whats on the bottom of your tank?


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 6, 2011)

I would love to get that sand/clay that beardies live on in them wilds  But there's no way I could get that here  
Great enclosures guys, gives me some ideas for the new enclosure I'm building for my baby Ziggy.


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 6, 2011)

atrax do you have a plan or a sketch you could post, im going to make one but have no ideas.


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jack_and_Stevie said:


> atrax do you have a plan or a sketch you could post, im going to make one but have no ideas.


 
Unfortunately no, b/c I'll make it from an old wardrobe that I have, make some ventilation holes and install sliding glass doors, simple as pie.


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 6, 2011)

fair nuff.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 6, 2011)

this one my set ups


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 6, 2011)

nice dragon.


----------



## splat868 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jack_and_Stevie said:


> matt and splatt both very nice enclosures,
> 
> splatt whats on the bottom of your tank?


 
Thanks,

I didnt want to use sand, as there are so many stories about impacted juvies,

didnt like the idea of paper etc.

I have used some broken ceramic floor tiles, with a similar coloured great in between to try to create the affect of cracking clay.

I have a foam base underneath so that it doesnt get too cold.

Its easy to clean, looks ok, and doesnt have the danger of loose substrate for juvs.

I can add sand onto later if needed when they get older, but also have another fake rock section to put in that will make a sand pit for them when they are old enough.


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jun 13, 2011)

*Maybe my dragon setup?*

Hi there,

I am getting a baby bearded dragon in a few weeks and am still working on getting everything right.. I've got my lighting good now, so it's on to set-up.

I have 2 slate 'stairs' on the cool side, a basking branch in the middle (i recently got some bigger ones but i'm yet to disinfect them yet), and a climbing hill (made from an old turtle dock) on the warm side.

As far as substrate goes I plan on using either paper towel or reptile grass while Dragon is little and then sand when it's big enough..

Suggestions, queries, problems??

-Aimee.


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 13, 2011)

well i got my tank guys and made this background, let me know what you think?





now all i need is a beardie...


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jun 13, 2011)

splat868 said:


> Here is my newly made setup.



Splat, that is an awesome substrate, and has given me a great idea for my new beardie set up 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=204284&d=1307275871


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jun 13, 2011)

hey jack, thats pretty cool! yeah im in the same boat there.. tank is very nearly ready but no dragon or license yet lol...


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 13, 2011)

Aimees_Dragon said:


> hey jack, thats pretty cool! yeah im in the same boat there.. tank is very nearly ready but no dragon or license yet lol...


 
thanks yeh its proving hard to find someone selling beardies close to me.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jun 13, 2011)

Only problem Jack is that it's great for a juvi or hatchling, but when he gets big he'll squish it :lol:


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jun 13, 2011)

ahh yes.. where are you exactly? Theres plenty of usuals down here in my neck of the woods but I haven't seen a SINGLE coloured baby in the month i've been looking.. there were a few half yellow phase's but they were at least 2 hours out..  I'm after a yellow, orange or red.. Or maybe white.. just not usual lol..


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 13, 2011)

PeppersGirl said:


> Only problem Jack is that it's great for a juvi or hatchling, but when he gets big he'll squish it :lol:


 
im hoping the render will hold strong, i think it will.



Aimees_Dragon said:


> ahh yes.. where are you exactly? Theres plenty of usuals down here in my neck of the woods but I haven't seen a SINGLE coloured baby in the month i've been looking.. there were a few half yellow phase's but they were at least 2 hours out..  I'm after a yellow, orange or red.. Or maybe white.. just not usual lol..


 
yeh, im on the central coast NSW.


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Jack,

Lovin the new Background 

Here's mine:





I still need to get around to doing a background :S


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow nice driftwood!


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you Pepper


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jun 15, 2011)

Bowser is adorable! And what an epic setup for him!


----------

